
Ask HN: How do you focus and track your goals? - vsergiu
I am frustrated of not finding a decent app to help me set, track and achieve all my big goals. Everyone focuses on daily small tasks but not on big goals and breaking those goals into smaller steps.
What apps&#x2F;methods do you guys use?
======
bemmu
I use an app called Commit, which reminds me each day of goals I set in it.
Besides that I have a text file, in which I write periodically what my current
goals are and anything I did each day towards those goals. I always have that
text file open in a Sublime window. I include all kind of random little sub-
observations such as useful links, stuff I learned or small little
realizations next to those activities.

It's cool to be able to go back in time a few months and see what was
occupying my thoughts back then. You can also search in it if you are having
some problem again which you feel like you might have encountered before and
often I find the answer there.

~~~
vsergiu
I also use a text file in Sublime but it starts getting messy for me ... I
usually write the day tasks and when I finish them I just erase them. I am
checking Commit right now, but it looks to simplistic ... and I really hate to
use multiple apps, text files

